# Duo Temp Pro - Stiff (Almost un-turnable) knob



## Jetpac (Nov 19, 2016)

I have been given a used Duo Temp Pro that needed a bit of cleaning up (which is now done) however turning the knob in either direction is very stiff at the best of times and nearly unmoveable at the worst (usually when hot).

I'm talking i can still feel the throb in my thumb from turning.

I have flushed through some citric acid and it is now sitting with some in (this poor machine looked a little abused.. so i doubt descaling was done with any regularity)

Is there a fix for the un-turnable knob?


----------

